# Burning during and after sex



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

Okay, this is embarrassing, but here goes. Last time hubby and I had sex, I experienced severe burning during and after sex. Not on the outside, but on the inside. My first thought is a yeast infection, but there is no discharge. I can feel that something is "different" but until there's discharge, I'm guessing it's not yeast?! Anyone else experience this? Any ideas on what it could be?


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I mentioned this on another thread; but a lot of women with IBS get bacterial vaginitis. It sort of mimicks a yeast infection but is treated very differently. Ask for it speciifically when you go to the doc. Mine was like that and bleeding as well.


----------



## Ks-Sunshine (Aug 23, 1999)

Sometimes it is possible to get a bacterial infection from impropper personal hygeine. Wiping from front to back instead of back to front helps prevent this. I would say that you should not wait and see your doc. If you feel that something isn't right, it needs to be checked out.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

A lot of times yeast doesn't have a discharge. If you're swollen, itching and dry --- it's probably yeast. The best way to tell is to stick your finger up there and if it comes out thick, chalky and white (like cottage cheese), it's yeast. Yeast has no smell, but bacterial vaginosis has an unpleasant odor and a discharge that's very noticeable.


----------



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

Whatever it was seems to be clearing up on it's own. There is definitely no smell or discharge, so I guess it was just something internal. Perhaps irritation from a bad IBS day - frequent potty trips, with frequent wiping? Even wiping the right way (front to back) can aggravate after umpteen times!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

Hormones can play a role in vaginal mysteries. There have been times when I've experienced what you are describing, but as soon as my hormones are back in balance, the discomfort goes away. I have also found that when under severe stress, the same thing happens.It could also be something in your husband's semen causing the discomfort. Hope this helps, Evie


----------

